# New here



## bmorris1 (Apr 22, 2013)

Hi all, been reading a lot on here for a few months since we decided to jump into chicken ownership. My boys helped me build our coop, and we added three Rhode Island reds and an araucauna. Have had 3 eggs a day for a while but just got our first blue egg today from gypsy the aracauna. These chickens are so much fun for all of us! Even our dog gets to "play" with them!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Congrats on the egg ! Also Welcome to the world of chickens  Great pics.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Hello & welcome aboard! Chickens are so addicting and I swear, so good for the soul. I know mine bring me so much laughter and peace at the end of along chaotic day. They're the best! I have a RIR too that plays with our german/lab dog.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Congrats on the blue egg ... they are rather cool.


----------



## chickflick (Sep 23, 2012)

Welcome!! Cute kids. They all seem very happy with their chickens!!


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Some very happy kiddos. I wish I would have gotten chickens when my kids were small. They are all in their 29's now but they tell me getting chickens was the coolest thing I have ever done, how funny is that? Congrats and welcome


----------



## bmorris1 (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks, I thought the novelty might have worn off by now, but they come running into the back yard everyday to see the birds. Usually by the time I get home, the whole neighborhood is over in our yard, and the neighbors, schoolteachers, and family all sure love the eggs.


----------

